
My Google Search History Visualized - sebg
http://lisacharlotterost.github.io/2015/06/20/Searching-through-the-years/
======
ThePhysicist
Lisa is organizing a data viz meetup in Berlin and has a ton of interesting
visualizations on her website as well, make sure to check those out.

~~~
lisacrost
Oh merci!

------
alanwill
I actually disagree that this data is irrelevant, in fact if you study the
data it tells a story about your search habits that may not be all that
obvious even if it's your own. When do you typically search the most, what
topics do you search the most/least, where do you search from etc etc.

------
cauk
She wont be fooling anyone with her porn searches for her "thesis"

[http://lisacharlotterost.github.io/pic/150620_GoogleSearch_8...](http://lisacharlotterost.github.io/pic/150620_GoogleSearch_8.jpg)

